# Did a Uber Connect today



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Got my first Uber Connect ping today, pick up was only five minutes away, no problem, then I hit start delivery, 39 miles & 45 minutes away. I thought I’d make about $15 or so…. Nope, made $28.10 ! Was a pleasant surprise 👍 unfortunately, had to dead head back to SLC, not one ping all the way home. And of course, no tip


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> Got my first Uber Connect ping today, pick up was only five minutes away, no problem, then I hit start delivery, 39 miles & 45 minutes away. I thought I’d make about $15 or so…. Nope, made $28.10 ! Was a pleasant surprise 👍 unfortunately, had to dead head back to SLC, not one ping all the way home. And of course, no tip


Yes, there will never be a tip for parcel delivery.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

you drove 39 miles for $28? thats a hard pass for me.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yes, there will never be a tip for parcel delivery.


Not true. 

I have done 6 Uber Connects and 3 of them tipped. That is way higher percentage than regular "X" rides.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> you drove 39 miles for $28? thats a hard pass for me.


Correction from deadheadding - He drove 78 miles for $28.10


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Not true.
> 
> I have done 6 Uber Connects and 3 of them tipped. That is way higher percentage than regular "X" rides.


Just to confirm none of the deliveries were food from a restaurant? Were they like requests to deliver items from a 7 Eleven or a gas station?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Just to confirm none of the deliveries were food from a restaurant? Were they like requests to deliver items from a 7 Eleven or a gas station?


One was actually an order from Montana’s that the customer accidentally ordered as pick up, and then used connect to ‘fix’ her problem.

one was a guitar.
one was a high end graphics card
one was some toiletries and a blanket to a nearby hospital
one was a large box of auto parts.
one was a hand bag.
The last one was a mother sending a bag of dry dog food To her daughter


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> One was actually an order from Montana’s that the customer accidentally ordered as pick up, and then used connect to ‘fix’ her problem.
> 
> one was a guitar.
> one was a high end graphics card
> ...


hope the dog food was not a 50 lb bag??

LOL


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> hope the dog food was not a 50 lb bag??
> 
> LOL


Haha. No. I think her dog died and she was gifting the remains of the bag to her daughter who owned a similar dog.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Got my first Uber Connect ping today, pick up was only five minutes away, no problem, then I hit start delivery, 39 miles & 45 minutes away. I thought I’d make about $15 or so…. Nope, made $28.10 ! Was a pleasant surprise 👍 unfortunately, had to dead head back to SLC, not one ping all the way home. And of course, no tip


How much was the customer charged for that delivery?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Barely heard of Connect. I don't deliver, but I really like the idea of parcel delivery. Can you Connect without Eating?

Although the pays seems not worth it.....


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Barely heard of Connect. I don't deliver, but I really like the idea of parcel delivery. Can you Connect without Eating?
> 
> Although the pays seems not worth it.....


In my market, the CONNECT rate card is exactly the same as the "X" rate card, which means a CONNECT ride is just like a ride with a PAX, except, no pax, just a package.


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Correction from deadheadding - He drove 78 miles for $28.10


wow 4 bucks a hour. congrats!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> In my market, the CONNECT rate card is exactly the same as the "X" rate card, which means a CONNECT ride is just like a ride with a PAX, except, no pax, just a package.


Hmm. I see Connect as an option on the rider app, so it must be available in my area. But not seeing the option in my driver app.... just X, and Green, and Eats. Anybody know how you get connect added to your driver account?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Hmm. I see Connect as an option on the rider app, so it must be available in my area. But not seeing the option in my driver app.... just X, and Green, and Eats. Anybody know how you get connect added to your driver account?


Try menu-Account-Work Hub. There should be more types there to opt in on.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> Try menu-Account-Work Hub. There should be more types there to opt in on.


Thank you. I had checked there, but no joy. Just food delivery options.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> How much was the customer charged for that delivery?


Just over $36


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Got my first Uber Connect ping today, pick up was only five minutes away, no problem, then I hit start delivery, 39 miles & 45 minutes away. I thought I’d make about $15 or so…. Nope, made $28.10 ! Was a pleasant surprise 👍 unfortunately, had to dead head back to SLC, not one ping all the way home. And of course, no tip


So were you driving Connect only or were driving x as well? How far out of your Market did it really take you?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Can you Connect without Eating?


Yes, it's seperate.











_Tron_ said:


> but no joy. Just food delivery options.


This is what it looks like in Work Hub


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Haha. No. I think her dog died and she was gifting the remains of the bag to her daughter who owned a similar dog.


At least it wasn't the dog in a trash bag being transported to the pet crematorium. 🤢


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Got my first Uber Connect ping today, pick up was only five minutes away, no problem, then I hit start delivery, 39 miles & 45 minutes away. I thought I’d make about $15 or so…. Nope, made $28.10 ! Was a pleasant surprise 👍 unfortunately, had to dead head back to SLC, not one ping all the way home. And of course, no tip


They don't tell you the miles ahead of time, hell naw that is not acceptable.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Got my first Uber Connect ping today, pick up was only five minutes away, no problem, then I hit start delivery, 39 miles & 45 minutes away. I thought I’d make about $15 or so…. Nope, made $28.10 ! Was a pleasant surprise 👍 unfortunately, had to dead head back to SLC, not one ping all the way home. And of course, no tip


that's still garbage, 39 miles there and back is 78 miles round trip, That's $43.68 in car expenses so you lost $15.68 taking that ride.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> you drove 39 miles for $28? thats a hard pass for me.


39 ,miles each way.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Did one yesterday. Three small containers of hot west african food from this lady running what is probably an unlicensed delivery restaurant out of her residential house. She's obviously not game to be paying 30% to UE or DD......lol.

Food smelled amazing. It was unreal good. Almost took it home for myself, but, it's not worth getting DA'd over.

These pay the same as Uber X in my market, I get about 1-2 a month.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> that's still garbage, 39 miles there and back is 78 miles round trip, That's $43.68 in car expenses so you lost $15.68 taking that ride.


It would be a lose for me too but let's not overstate the car expenses by assuming they are the fed rate. Even with gas prices at this level you should be able to operate a vehicle for 30 to 35 cents an hour. If you can't or won't then you are leaving a lot of money on the table. So 23.60 or so is a much more reasonable expectation for expenses. Obviously still not a great trip.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Got my first Uber Connect ping today, pick up was only five minutes away, no problem, then I hit start delivery, 39 miles & 45 minutes ... made $28.10


Ouch! That would have stung!

What does gas cost now there, $3 a gallon? In my car that would have been 2 gallons, so we're down to $22.10. Call it another $2.00 for other car expenses to make the total cost per mile to run your car just 10 cents (low-ball/unrealistic obviisuly) and we're at $20.10. For 90 minutes' work, that works out at $12.70 per hour. Yikes! 

If I lived there, there's no way I would do rideshare for that kind of money. Hell to the F no.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It would be a lose for me too but let's not overstate the car expenses by assuming they are the fed rate. Even with gas prices at this level you should be able to operate a vehicle for 30 to 35 cents an hour. If you can't or won't then you are leaving a lot of money on the table. So 23.60 or so is a much more reasonable expectation for expenses. Obviously still not a great trip.


No one operates at 35 cents an hour.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> No one operates at 35 cents an hour.


I disagree. So let me ask you something, what are your operating costs? My last vehicle was a dodge grand caravan beater which ended up costing me 29 cents a mile over 69k miles driven. Admittedly I did well (should have been closer to 34 cents a mile) because of used car prices when it was totaled. Current vehicle is an old Honda Odyssey, I'm projecting 35 cents a mile at $3.29 gas. If your costs are 50 or 60 cents a mile you are doing this way wrong or are really unlucky.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I disagree. So let me ask you something, what are your operating costs? My last vehicle was a dodge grand caravan beater which ended up costing me 29 cents a mile over 69k miles driven. Admittedly I did well (should have been closer to 34 cents a mile) because of used car prices when it was totaled. Current vehicle is an old Honda Odyssey, I'm projecting 35 cents a mile at $3.29 gas. If your costs are 50 or 60 cents a mile you are doing this way wrong or are really unlucky.


You are wrong, Read your words you said per hour not per mile.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> You are wrong, Read your words you said per hour not per mile.


Ok, my bad, meant 30 to 35 cents per mile not the tax deductible rate for mileage.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yes, there will never be a tip for parcel delivery.


Actually I got one last month…

Made $35 and $50 tip to drive some documents from New Braunfels to San Antonio and had to be there before 4:30 pm.

So it happens and the Woman thanked me in text because she was going to lose her job that day…

I gave my number to her to confirm the delivery was done…


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

What's worse is, you were going to do it for $15?


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> Got my first Uber Connect ping today, pick up was only five minutes away, no problem, then I hit start delivery, 39 miles & 45 minutes away. I thought I’d make about $15 or so…. Nope, made $28.10 ! Was a pleasant surprise 👍 unfortunately, had to dead head back to SLC, not one ping all the way home. And of course, no tip


Dead Head is a Deal Breaker....No Tip, why bother?


Lee239 said:


> They don't tell you the miles ahead of time, hell naw that is not acceptable.


Nor do they tell you what you will get paid. Hmmm, why not? Take a guess..


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Correction from deadheadding - He drove 78 miles for $28.10


And drove 1:30. he seemed pleased after profiting approximately 1.50$. nice


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Given the complete black box nature of the deliveries, NO ONE should accept any deliveries from this piece of shit "subsidiary" of Uber, period. 

Accepting deliveries from Connect sends the wrong message to Uber, which is that the drivers may be willing to go along with having the limited info we get from Uber's other services taken away from us.


----------



## BdawhAlpha (2 mo ago)

I had an Uber connect that was supposed to be a package but it was a person trying to get a ride. Any thoughts how to rectify that situation without having to cancel the order yourself?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

BdawhAlpha said:


> I had an Uber connect that was supposed to be a package but it was a person trying to get a ride. Any thoughts how to rectify that situation without having to cancel the order yourself?


There isn't. The pax is trying to get a cheap ride. I would refuse, wait the 5 minutes and cancel as no show to get paid for showing up. Beyond that, I wouldn't want to spend 15 minutes with support to try to figure out if they can upgrade the trip, then have them screw up your account somehow. Easier to tell the cheap pricks to cancel and order an X ride. If they give you any crap simply tell them that they are not insured on the ride, only a package is, so you refuse to accept that responsibility.


----------



## BdawhAlpha (2 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There isn't. The pax is trying to get a cheap ride. I would refuse, wait the 5 minutes and cancel as no show to get paid for showing up. Beyond that, I wouldn't want to spend 15 minutes with support to try to figure out if they can upgrade the trip, then have them screw up your account somehow. Easier to tell the cheap pricks to cancel and order an X ride. If they give you any crap simply tell them that they are not insured on the ride, only a package is, so you refuse to accept that responsibility.


Thank you. That makes sense


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> they are not insured on the ride, only a package is, so you refuse to accept that responsibility.


And if they say they don't care that they're not insured for injury, then bring out your 16 page release of financial liability forms for them to sign along with upfront payment (off app) of $8.99 per mile.


----------

